# Hexagon Conversion



## AzureFrog

Thought I would share my latest project with everyone. It took way longer to finish than I wanted it to, mostly because of my grand idea to remove 2 panes of glass to make doors. If I ever have a "grand" idea again... someone please smack me, so that I snap out of it. Don't think I ever want to work with glass again... it's a real pain in the a$$!

Anyway here it is...

Before... 35 gal hex tank and stand that I found on Craig's List for $20. 









My faux rock wall (sorry I did take pics of the construction), this is after 4 layers of mortar and 2 layers of tinted Drylok.









After I painted it...









I tried something new this time... a faux tree stump as part of the wall. I think it turned out pretty nice.









The wall installed and stand partially finished.









My custom lid...









Wall before planting, with a manzanita branch in place (had this branch for years waiting for the right tank)









Planted...









Bottom panels with vents...









... and the top half.









Note: the tank is not frog ready yet, so please don't tell me it needs leaf litter, it's coming.


----------



## Ulisesfrb

AzureFrog said:


> Thought I would share my latest project with everyone. It took way longer to finish than I wanted it to, mostly because of my grand idea to remove 2 panes of glass to make doors. If I ever have a "grand" idea again... someone please smack me, so that I snap out of it.


Hilarious, I almost wet my pants. Can you post some more pictures from the whole viv with the doors closed? I'm sure your idea will pay off, specially when it comes to feeding, pulling eggs and cleaning the glass.


----------



## stevenhman

Nice job! I like your background.

What did you end up doing about the doors?


----------



## AzureFrog

Ulisesfrb said:


> Hilarious, I almost wet my pants. Can you post some more pictures from the whole viv with the doors closed? I'm sure your idea will pay off, specially when it comes to feeding, pulling eggs and cleaning the glass.


Thanks... I have not been able to get a good pic with the doors closed, because the viv is right next to some really big windows (all I get is reflections). I will try again this weekend.


----------



## afterdark

Wow - what a great job! Looks fantastic.

Can you detail the doors and vents for me a little? I have the same tank at home. It's such a pain to work in (top opening only) that I'd really like to break it down and do something similar to your project.


----------



## fieldnstream

Amazing work on that background...and everything else. It's gonna be a stunner when it grows in. What are you planning on putting in there?


----------



## Pumilo

Beautiful background! I love the vine work!


----------



## vivlover10

Pumilo said:


> Beautiful background! I love the vine work!



What he said! It look amazing what lucky frogs might go in this one?

I'm getting one to but it's 65 with stand.


----------



## kickedinthevader

So sick! I got a hex of CL I was going to turn into a viv but the girlfriend stole it for her cichlids. Ill just have to keep looking. How hard was it to remove those front panels?


----------



## Azurel

Holy crap man great job on that.....amazing work bro....I have a hex I have been thinking about transforming....Your is inspiration for sure.


----------



## AzureFrog

afterdark said:


> Wow - what a great job! Looks fantastic.
> 
> Can you detail the doors and vents for me a little? I have the same tank at home. It's such a pain to work in (top opening only) that I'd really like to break it down and do something similar to your project.


Overall I am very happy with how it turned out, but... I think if I had to do it over again I would use different hinges. I used very sturdy "living" hinges, which cover the whole edge of the door (I'll try to get better pics), attached with silicone. The problem was that I had to hang the doors with them open, because the hinges would not sit flat on the surface of the glass with the doors closed. And if you have ever worked with silicone before... you know it can make something as slippery as a greased pig. So, there was lots of swearing involved. They do close now, but they are far from perfect.

I actually borrowed (stole) the vent idea from another DB member (can't remember who). They are simply 1" curtain grommets, that I got from the Hobby Lobby, and fiberglass screen. I placed the screen over the hole in the glass (on the outside) and then put the "male" side of the grommet on top of it and pushed it in the hole, trapping the screen between the glass and grommet. Then I glued screen to the "female" side of the grommet and siliconed it to the inside of the tank. That was one of the easy parts.


----------



## AzureFrog

fieldnstream said:


> What are you planning on putting in there?


I am saving it for my dream frogs - E. anthonyi, either Santa Isabel or Zarayunga. 

I need to sell some my Azureus froglets first though.


----------



## AzureFrog

OK... full tank shots!


















Door handles and latch...









Door corner with hinge...









Middle - top of the doors with a gap (not happy about that!)


----------



## Ulisesfrb

Looks dantastic. As far as the gaps, they don't seem too bad. They are actually smaller than the ones in the last couple of Exo Terras that I bought. I now want to make o e of these also. Do you have any construction pictures of the doors?


----------



## Cfrog

It is truely amazing! Giving me ideas for my next viv


----------



## AzureFrog

kickedinthevader said:


> How hard was it to remove those front panels?


That was one of the hardest parts! I tried to remove the top trim thinking that would be the easiest way, but it broke in the process. Not too bad though, just enough that I could work the panels loose, and I was able to glue it back together when I was done. 

It was kind of like pulling giant breakable teeth!


----------



## AzureFrog

Ulisesfrb said:


> Looks dantastic. As far as the gaps, they don't seem too bad. They are actually smaller than the ones in the last couple of Exo Terras that I bought. I now want to make o e of these also. Do you have any construction pictures of the doors?


The gaps are not that bad... just big enough to annoy me and for ffs to get through!

Sorry... no construction pics of the doors, I was too busy swearing!


----------



## skanderson

not to be overly picky here but just so you know teeth are very breakable when you are pulling them.


----------



## AzureFrog

skanderson said:


> not to be overly picky here but just so you know teeth are very breakable when you are pulling them.


Thanks... I did not know that!


----------



## fishr

Could you give details about your custom hood please?


----------



## frogfreak

That background is wicked! I'd never get tired of looking at that tank. Great job!


----------



## WeeNe858

You should add some leaf litter and some more greenery.....







JK. Great tank and awesome conversion. That is a tank you can be proud of with all that work put into it.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185

Wouldn't the FFs be able to squeeze through that screen?

Looks really amazing tho. 
I had to remove a pane when I made my anole viv and it was a pain lulz.

subscribed


----------



## AzureFrog

fishr said:


> Could you give details about your custom hood please?


No hood yet, just a simple lid with a hinged door. I used a 1/4 piece of plexiglass. I laid the plexi on the top of the tank and used a ruler to draw straight lines where the inside edge of the tank was. I then used a plexiglass knife to score and break the plexi on the drawn lines (this takes patience and a little practice). I cut this in half to create the door, then glued the back half to the tank rim using Weld On #16 (a must). Once the back was dry I put the door in place and glued the hinge on to the back piece and door at the same time. I finished it by screwing small pieces of plexi to the tank rim to create locks that hold the lid down.

To the naysayers out there who say that you can't use plexi... it does work if done properly. It needs to fit very tightly and needs to be secured, either by glue (Weld On) or by locking it down so that it cannot move and therefor warp. I actually prefer it to glass because it is much easier to work with, cut and drill, and it does not break as easily.


----------



## AzureFrog

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> Wouldn't the FFs be able to squeeze through that screen?
> 
> Looks really amazing tho.
> I had to remove a pane when I made my anole viv and it was a pain lulz.
> 
> subscribed


Thanks for the compliment!

As for the FFs... I'm sure they could probably squeeze through the screen, but I'm not too concerned about it, it's not going to be much more than the ones that find their way out of my Zoo Med's door.


----------



## gardennub

Love this tank! Just awesome


----------



## Ferretinmyshoes

Love your design!! It's going to be a fabulous tank when you're all done! What did you paint the rock wall with? Sounds like you painted over the drylok? Did you coat it with more after painting it?


----------



## frugs

Just fantastic


----------



## AzureFrog

Ferretinmyshoes said:


> Love your design!! It's going to be a fabulous tank when you're all done! What did you paint the rock wall with? Sounds like you painted over the drylok? Did you coat it with more after painting it?


Thanks!

Yes, I painted over the Drylok with non-toxic acrylic paint. The Drylok comes in opaque grey and white, I used the grey and tinted it with liquid cement color to get the base color of the wall.










You can see my painting process in this thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/50545-winter-project-45-gal-viv.html


----------



## DragonSpirit1185

AzureFrog said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yes, I painted over the Drylok with non-toxic acrylic paint. The Drylok comes in opaque grey and white, I used the grey and tinted it with liquid cement color to get the base color of the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see my painting process in this thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/50545-winter-project-45-gal-viv.html


I remember that build from when I first joined.
I would love to see an update on that viv


----------



## AzureFrog

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> I remember that build from when I first joined.
> I would love to see an update on that viv


That tank has undergone a big change recently. The Vriesea Splendens that was relatively small when I planted the tank got enormous, and was blocking the light from most of the other plants. I took it out a couple weeks ago and added a few more plants, once it grows in a little and the old plants color up a bit, I will post some new pics.


----------



## tzen

Very cool. Great job with the innovation and putting it all together.


----------



## fieldnstream

Only thing that could make this build cooler...some red and cream froggies hoppin around Lookin great!


----------



## AzureFrog

fieldnstream said:


> Only thing that could make this build cooler...some red and cream froggies hoppin around Lookin great!


I agree... I can't wait!


----------



## AzureFrog

My new babies came today (thanks Field), I can't wait to see them in their new home. While they are in quarantine, I think I'll add a couple more plants to the tank.


----------



## fieldnstream

Time to update your signature to 0.0.10 E. anthonyi!


----------



## AzureFrog

I have never seen frogs as bold as these... I hope they stay that way! I think only one out of the ten has been hiding, and that is one of the itty-bitty ones. I have to watch the big ones whenever I open the lid they think they can hop out (not so sure they couldn't).


----------



## diggenem

Those hoppers are going to look great in there, I cant wait for the updates!!


----------



## AzureFrog

So... my new little hoppers have only been in their new home about a week and they have laid eggs already. And... I think they might be good.


----------



## TheCoop

Congrats!!! Any new tank pics? Mine just laid a clutch of 23 lol...


----------



## Kasha

What sort of materials did you use to make the background (not the cement and drylok, but basic building materials)?? I just got a 35 gal hex myself and want to do something similar  Thanks!


----------



## Hak

Excellent work! I cant believe I haven't seen this build before. I have had a hex in my basement that I have been mulling over for over 3 years because I wanted to do the exact same thing with the doors but just couldn't get my head around how to do it. Have you had any problems with the living hinge sagging over time? That was always the part that held me up from attempting something like this but I didn't want a solid hinge obstructing the view. Thanks for posting your build!


----------



## Razzi

This is a beautiful set up great work it inspires me to try harder on my own Vivs!


----------

